
Coursera and University of Illinois Launch MOOC-Based Data Science Masters Program - Kaedon
https://www.coursera.org/university-programs/masters-in-computer-data-science
======
F2468
Nice to see MOOCs starting to integrate with the traditional education system.
Coursera is great.

------
kinai
I wonder when there'll ever be requirement-free Degree Program...

~~~
karolisram
There are countries in Europe like Italy, if I am not mistaken, where entry
standards are practicly non-existent. Many people start these degrees and few
finish due to natural selection.

Thus, no requirements is not a problem as long as people do not get their
degrees by cheating and not acquiring actual knowledge. That is probably going
to be easier to be done in online programmes though which may become a
problem.

